# Slide: Schutzblech/Steinschlagschutz



## manfred.hs (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Was könnt ihr beim Slide als Steinschlagschutz oder Schutzblech empfehlen?
Hatte das Grand mom von SKS getestet aber das sieht meiner Meinung nach nach zuviel aus vor allem hinten will ich kein Schutzblech haben. Eigendlich will ich nur den Rahmen etwas schützen.
Danke


----------



## FFreak (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn es dir nur um den Rahmenschutz geht (finde zwar braucht man nicht, aber jeder wie er mag...) dann kleb dir doch ne Folie drauf. Gibts auch im Autozubehör....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibb3n (30. Mai 2011)

Wie Schutzblech?? Ich hab ne Steinschlagschutzfolie dran und im Vergleich mt meinem alten Bike erfüllt die auch ihren Zweck. Kostet rund 7 euro, verfärbt sich nach der zeit aber leicht gelblich wo man das mit autopolitur wieder polieren kann wenn man denn möchte. So durchsichtige Aufkleber für die Stllen wo die Schläuche reiben sind dann natürlih auch ganz gut


----------



## manfred.hs (30. Mai 2011)

welche Folie verwendet ihr da? da ich auf dem rauhen Lack vom Slide noch keinen Sticker zum kleben gebracht habe.

Danke


----------



## gibb3n (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe das weiß lackierte, da ist eigentlich nichts rauh. Ich hab die Sticker vom rose-versand


----------



## captainbanes (30. Mai 2011)

manfred.hs schrieb:


> welche Folie verwendet ihr da? da ich auf dem rauhen Lack vom Slide noch keinen Sticker zum kleben gebracht habe.
> 
> Danke



Ich hab mir mal einen A4 Bogen Folie im Motorradzubehör gekauft, kann man zuschneiden und klebt gut. Gibts bei den üblichen Mopped Zubehör Shops, Polo, H-G, usw...


----------



## gibb3n (30. Mai 2011)

Joa geht auch, die Steinschlagfolie ist aber tatsächlich etwas härter und auch ziemlich lang, schützt demnah auch eine große Fläche des Rohrs.


----------



## camembert (22. Juli 2011)

Falls noch nicht geschehen, kann ich dir auch einen Kettenstrebenschutz empfehlen. Kann nämlich auch hässliche Macken geben, wir ich aus leidiger Erfahrung berichten kann.

Bin inzwischen fündig geworden und habe mir einen eigenen Kettenstrebenschutz machen lassen. (www.zwosix.de).

Gruß


----------

